
Ask HN: Jobs in Romania? - HNLurker2
How is the startup scene in Romania? Either Bucharest or Timisoara? Salaries? I have an MS (from the US) and I&#x27;m wondering what my quality of life would be relative to the US.
======
ThePawnBreak
I'm a Romanian dev living in London. The tech situation in Romania is quite
decent, there are a few good companies to work for, some established (Adobe,
Fitbit, Bitdefender), some startups (UIPath, Taxify). Most of the market is
outsourcing or offshoring, though, a lot of it for Western European
traditional companies (think Mercedes, Bosch, Deutsche Bank etc).

Salaries are very small compared to American ones, but very good compared to
the local cost of living. You can expect to make around $1500 to $4000
monthly, after tax. A nice apartment in central Bucharest is $550 to rent,
$150k to buy (can be either half or double this depending on the area). The
cost of most services is very low, a beer in a restaurant is $2 or less. You
can afford mostly anything as a dev, as long as it's not imported.

The state encourages the tech industry by allowing tech workers not to pay
income tax (flat 10% normally). You still have to pay social services, which
is about 30% of the gross wage. Public transport is not the best compared to
Western Europe, but far superior to anything I've seen in the US (lived in
Seattle for a bit). The metro in Bucharest is quite good. Other public
services (healthcare) are not that good overall, but you can find good options
in Bucharest.

In my opinion education is excellent up until high-school, while universities
are not so great. I would much prefer that my children study in Bucharest
rather than London. You'll find many who disagree on this topic, though.

There are very few expats in Romania, so you'll really have to make an effort
to integrate and learn the language. Most young-ish people do speak decent
English though, and we are very welcoming to foreigners. Our language is not
very difficult, it's very similar to Italian.

I think Romania is especially good if you want your own startup, because cost
of living and salaries are low in absolute terms, and the state mostly leaves
you alone if you pay your taxes, as opposed to e.g. the French bureaucracy.
For micro-companies (revenue less than 1M euro) with more than 1 employee, you
pay 1% tax on revenue. You can fund it on your own, and there are also a few
local VC's, Radu Georgescu being the most well known.

~~~
HNLurker2
>In my opinion education is excellent up until high-school

In your opinion how much does the specific high school matter overall? (For
those who don't know Romanian education allows to apply for any higher
education example arts to polytechnics if you pass the exams, unlike french
education) Being meritocratic there is competition to be able to get into the
best ones.

~~~
ThePawnBreak
> In your opinion how much does the specific high school matter overall?

It's the only thing that matters. Go to a top high-school (there's 1 or two in
most important cities, 4-5 in Bucharest) and you'll probably have good to
excellent teachers (and some bad ones) and smart, motivated classmates. Go to
a bad one and...you won't.

Yeah, I think it being meritocratic is the most important part. For context,
you have to pass a math and literature exam at the end of 8th grade and you
get assigned to a high school based on your score and your preferences.
Everyone prefers the same high-schools.

~~~
HNLurker2
Thank you so much for answering

>For context, you have to pass a math and literature exam at the end of 8th
grade and you get assigned to a high school

But what if someone failed miserably, does one still try to switch collective
or choose a more humble mediocre one?

>based on your score and your preferences.

And failed to even get to choose on your own preference (computer science) so
you are stuck (electrical engineering) because of failure. Is it worth it to
do a switch?

Edit: see I am at a dilemma for the past 9 months in between deciding to stay
or just switch highschool to a National College. So far I didn't took any
action because thinking that it doesn't matter that much and being far too
late for that.

~~~
ThePawnBreak
> But what if someone failed miserably, does one still try to switch
> collective or choose a more humble mediocre one?

I don't know. I've never seen someone switch and do well, but that doesn't
mean it can't happen.

> Edit: see I am at a dilemma for the past 9 months in between deciding to
> stay or just switch highschool to a National College. So far I didn't took
> any action because thinking that it doesn't matter that much and being far
> too late for that.

Think about the future. What university do you want to study at? What grade do
you want to get on your baccalaureate? Do you need the skills a better high
school would give you (e.g. CS)? The name of your high school won't matter,
just what you do afterwards.

~~~
HNLurker2
Thank you so much, so happy I could find someone to discuss on this topic.

>What university do you want to study at?

Polytechnics at Bucharest , but there is competiton there and my teachers do
not make me do hardcore exams at school like at a National College

------
sparkling
Lots of western companies have software development shops in RO. Not just
Bucharest but also B-Tier cities like Iasi or Cluj. Salaries range widely from
1k to 4k USD, so not in any way comparable to the US. On average, depending on
company, tech stack, experience etc. i'd say wou are looking at 1,5-2k USD.

------
JSeymourATL
> I'm wondering what my quality of life would be relative to the US.

Likely more affordable if you're drawing US based compensation. Check out
working remote via Toptal > www.toptal.com/

